# Solved: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection. Cannot Proceed.



## akanathan (Dec 4, 2010)

I recently reloaded Windows XP professional onto my computer because I could not get Windows to boot. After doing this, I cannot get onto the internet with that computer. And the error message I get is:

"Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection. Cannot proceed."

I attempted to try the solution in an earlier post from this website (http://forums.techguy.org/networking/687933-failed-query-tcp-ip-settings.html) , but it didn't seem to work. When I tried the command prompt "ipconfig /all" the result read:

Windows IP Configuration

but that was it no more lines of information after that. 
I downloaded the file from the suggested website. Installed it, performed the next two command lines and still no results.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters? What, if any, warnings or errors are in Device Manager?


----------



## akanathan (Dec 4, 2010)

1394 Net Adapter. 

It says the device is working properly under the device status. Is that where I should be looking for warnings & errors?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

IEEE 1394 is also called "Firewire" and is probably not used by you.

You're not going to be connecting to a network and getting internet access without a network adapter. Unless you are trying to connect to a modem by USB; I'm not sure whether that appears under Network Adapters.

You should be looking anywhere in Device Manager for yellow or red. Often after reinstalling Windows people forget to install all the needed drivers and one or more errors are easily seen.


----------



## akanathan (Dec 4, 2010)

In the device manager there are several yellow question marks including "Ethernet Controller". I have lost the driver cd's that came with the computer, how can I tell what drivers I need to download and from where? I assume I would start with the computer's manufacturer, Gateway.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I assume I would start with the computer's manufacturer, Gateway.


Exactly correct. On another computer download the chipset and, if it is separate, the ethernet controller drivers, copy them to your Gateway using USB flash driver or CD-RW or whatever you have. After you install those you will probably have internet access and can then get any additional missing drivers.


----------



## akanathan (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I'm connected again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

